
Twitter taking on Trump's lies? About time too - headalgorithm
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/may/30/twitter-taking-on-trumps-lies-about-time-too
======
zepto
Twitter is endangering section 230 but I see no particular benefit to anyone
to their action.

Trump’s tweets receive multiple rebuttals and analyses in the press without
twitter needing to hide or annotate then. What good have they done?

If on the other-hand, these actions end up enabling the removal of section 230
should Trump win a second term, they will have done one of the greatest
disservices ever done to the US.

